# got screwed by ph ban



## claymation (Jun 1, 2015)

I havent posted on here in awhile, was hoping i wouldnt have to ever again but here we are and uncle sam really railed me this time, always been a big fan of P.H's always saw good results always helped me get over my walls and what not. i would run heavy M-sten and 4andro and put on around 15-17 pounds in a month and a half or so. ran a pct and on cycle really well stuck with it very well never any sides. But heres my problem due to the ban idk if i should stick with trying to buy what P.H is left legal or switch over to full gear, my friend recommended this site 1napsgear.org they have EVERYTHING which also worries me a little, hes always gotten the real stuff from them however idk if he keeps lucking out or if the sites legit. Be a big favor if you could look around tell me what you think, or stick with P.H if you think the stuff well come around again. 

PS please dont post anything that will waste my time or yours thanks.


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 1, 2015)

how about search napsgear and read the million posts about it.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 1, 2015)

Start researching real gear use and then once you get your hands around it, starting looking for a legit source. Probably best to stay away from naps gear. May take 2-3 months to get your stuff or might not ever get it. Stay away from the ph. Once you understand gear and try it, you'll be hooked.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 1, 2015)

claymation said:


> 1) I havent posted on here in awhile, was hoping i wouldnt have to ever again
> 
> 2)Be a big favor if you could look around tell me what you think
> 
> 3) PS please dont post anything that will waste my time or yours thanks.



So what i gathered 4m this thread is that;
1)you don't wanna be bothered with our household
2) the only reason your back is to find gear 
3) you want us to do the research/dirty work for you
4) you're telling us to save you the b/s and tell you where to get gear so you can be done with us.....again

I'm glad uncle sam fuked u
And i can't wait till naps fuks u in the ass as well
What makes you think your entitled to anything 4m us


----------



## claymation (Jun 1, 2015)

well asshole sense you clearly didnt understand "wasting my time" part ill break it down for you if you dont have anything useful piss off, and no i have my sources thank you, did i ask "hey anybody recommend something to me?" no i didnt so take that dick in your profile picture and shove it up your ****ing ass, becvaise its useless ****s like you posting spam on shit that i left this site in the first place.


----------



## claymation (Jun 1, 2015)

goodfella said:


> Start researching real gear use and then once you get your hands around it, starting looking for a legit source. Probably best to stay away from naps gear. May take 2-3 months to get your stuff or might not ever get it. Stay away from the ph. Once you understand gear and try it, you'll be hooked.



Thank you for the advice appreciate it.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 1, 2015)

I like this guy. 
Pm rumpy for gear


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 1, 2015)

I got screwed by PB, literally....


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't need to use the one in my avi, i could slap myself in the face with my own penis, I'm sure it could reach back there no problem.........wait what?
Anyway leave again, now please.....


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 1, 2015)

claymation said:


> well asshole sense you clearly didnt understand "wasting my time" part ill break it down for you if you dont have anything useful piss off, and no i have my sources thank you, did i ask "hey anybody recommend something to me?" no i didnt so take that dick in your profile picture and shove it up your ****ing ass, becvaise its useless ****s like you posting spam on shit that i left this site in the first place.



What kind of help do you expect to get talking to ppl like that??  If you don't like it here then **** off


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> So what i gathered 4m this thread is that;
> 1)you don't wanna be bothered with our household
> 2) the only reason your back is to find gear
> 3) you want us to do the research/dirty work for you
> ...



Nail on the head.


----------



## bugman (Jun 1, 2015)

I can't agree with PoB and TriniJuice more


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 1, 2015)

You have to stick around here you can't just ask us about the best place to get gear. Maybe you are not ready and you should really do your research trini and POB are 100% right it sounds like you want us to find you a source and do your dirty work there's a big difference between PH and real gear so start to gain as much knowledge as possible and whatever you do don't make a snap judgement and order some stuff to find out you got screwed. This is not a source board this is a great board to learn about everything you need to know about gear, dieting, lifting, etc. Good luck!


----------



## nightster (Jun 1, 2015)

I also hate the PH ban. But dude you can't just come into a place and start acting like a dick to people and expect them to help you. If you've been here before you know people call it like they see it. If they saw it wrong then restate your questions.. But having a post count of under 10, and ****ing with people here doesn't set you off on a good step.  Good luck.


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 1, 2015)

Exactly what he said ^^^


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 1, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> I don't need to use the one in my avi, i could slap myself in the face with my own penis, I'm sure it could reach back there no problem.........wait what?
> Anyway leave again, now please.....





A white guy with a huge cawk. Whoda thunk it.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 1, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> A white guy with a huge cawk. Whoda thunk it.



He must be telling tall tales


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 1, 2015)

Good advice there.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2015)

Every time I read "I put on 15 plus pounds a month" makes me laugh! You know how big everyone would be is this was so?

Took me 6 month to go from 225 lean to 250 lean but then I got greedy and went to a sloppy 270. Back down to 250 now but that's because shit happened and ended up back to 225.

I carry more water this time at 250 but much stronger.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> A white guy with a huge cawk. Whoda thunk it.



He's talking about his rooster in the barn!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh by the way POB wakes up every morning yelling ":32 (16): Any cock will do, any cock will do"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Oh by the way POB wakes up every morning yelling ":32 (16): Any cock will do, any cock will do"


Beggars can't be choosers


----------



## Seeker (Jun 2, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> A white guy with a huge cawk. Whoda thunk it.



He's still black to me. I don't care what you guys say or saw.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Jun 2, 2015)

Jesus, I'm still kinda new here and this has to be the 8th naps gear post this month. ****ing Christ.....


----------



## Bassman101 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Jesus, I'm still kinda new here and this has to be the 8th naps gear post this month. ****ing Christ.....



Yeah when I first joined this board I read some of the post and thought some of these guys are dicks, but then I stuck around and realized that so many people come on here looking to score and thinking they deserve it.  Reminds me of the college kids today! Lol!


----------



## Mastercrafter (Jun 3, 2015)

It just seems funny. About once a week you get someone pushing naps. I know a few guys who use them and have seen their results firsthand. But damn, everyone knows about them. Being so public ran me away from them. 
I thought these guys were assholes at first, but soon realized they run off the weak skinned and shit bag scammers.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2015)

Bassman101 said:


> Yeah when I first joined this board I read some of the post and thought some of these guys are dicks, but then I stuck around and realized that so many people come on here looking to score and thinking they deserve it.  Reminds me of the college kids today! Lol!





Mastercrafter said:


> It just seems funny. About once a week you get someone pushing naps. I know a few guys who use them and have seen their results firsthand. But damn, everyone knows about them. Being so public ran me away from them.
> I thought these guys were assholes at first, but soon realized they run off the weak skinned and shit bag scammers.


Glad you guys get it... we separate the wheat.


----------

